# Doesn't like being on his back



## elizakait (Sep 12, 2012)

I keep seeing these cute pictures of hedgehogs in a ball on their backs being cupped or of people belly rubbing their cuties. Bubba is not one of those hedgies. He freaks out if I try holding him in a ball on his back. He desperately clamors to get back on his feet to the point of it being kinda comical. Does this mean anything bad about his personality or is it just something they get used to? Am I ever going to be able to give him belly rubs and he enjoy it?!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally I feel like the belly rub hedgies are kind of uncommon. The flaily-WHAT-ARE-YOU-DOING-TO-ME reaction seems more common, but I have pretty limited personal experience too. :lol: Don't feel too bad if you can't get him to do it though - it may just not be his thing.


----------



## elizakait (Sep 12, 2012)

I guess he's just not a belly rub kinda guy then. I just didn't know if I tried to get him on his back more if he would get used to it or not? I guess not. Flaily freak out hedgie it is


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

I've never been able to rub Fitz's belly. He balls up very tightly if he is on his back and gets even tighter if I put my fingers anywhere near him. I don't think he likes being in a ball necessarily, but he will do it and not flail around.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Most hedgehogs instinctively don't like being belly-up - they're prey animals, and it's a very exposed position to be in, especially for an animal that defends itself with quills located on its back. Depending on the personality and how comfortable they are in a given situation, they might flail, partially ball up (face visible but stomach protected), or ball up fully. We work with each of them on "training" them to be okay on their back in an exposed position, because it makes it easier for us to be able to inspect them for injuries or signs of health problems, and it also means they won't have to be sedated for vet exams. Some of them learn to stay still in a belly-up position, and some are relentlessly squirmy. Definitely wouldn't say any of them _like_ the position, but they deal with it because it's just part of how we handle them. Even some of ours who are fine with belly rubs while cuddling still get squirmy on their backs.


----------



## sparkmanr (Aug 29, 2012)

My Milo never wants to be on his back. He flails and stuff too. You won't see any belly up or belly rubbing pictures of him. LOL I think that is the norm for hedgehogs.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I think it depends on the hedgie. It might also get better in time, when I got mine he always balled up a little when I turned him around but now he's more relaxed. I have him on his back a lot because it's so easy to walk around with him in one hand on his back :lol: he just sits there like "okay, I'll wait till you either put me down or give me tummy rubs" :lol: he does the flailing thing sometimes though, when he doesn't want to be on his back any more.


----------



## Petri (Mar 8, 2014)

Mine hates being in a ball too, personally I take it as a good sign since being in a ball is a defence mechanism. Lets me rub his belly but only when he's safely on all 4 legs, doesn't mind a tummy rub while he's getting to sleep either. I tired getting him used to being on his back but he just doesn't like it.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

This thread is from 2012


----------

